# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Arithmetic overflow occurred. (Message 3606)

## Ali Alhussein

hi, I am running a procedure, got this error:
Arithmetic overflow occurred. (Message 3606)

the procedure failed. 
Can anyone tell me why this error occured,and how to solve it so I can have the process results.

Thanks

Ali

----------


## Kenneth Wilhelmsson

Somewhere in your proc a variable got stuffed with a greater value than it could hold. Simplest solution is to increase the dataype, if possible.

/Kenneth

------------
Ali Alhussein at 4/6/99 10:18:34 AM

hi, I am running a procedure, got this error:
Arithmetic overflow occurred. (Message 3606)

the procedure failed. 
Can anyone tell me why this error occured,and how to solve it so I can have the process results.

Thanks

Ali

----------

